# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Algo asi....

## Inconstant Moon

Hijo de la luna 

Tonto el que no entienda.

Cuenta una leyenda
Que una hembra gitana
Conjuró a la luna
Hasta el amanecer.
Llorando pedía
Al llegar el día
Desposar un calé.

"Tendrás a tu hombre,
Piel morena,"
Desde el cielo
Habló la luna llena.
"Pero a cambio quiero
El hijo primero
Que le engendres a él.
Que quien su hijo inmola
Para no estar sola
Poco le iba a querer."

Luna quieres ser madre
Y no encuentras querer
Que te haga mujer.
Dime, luna de plata,
Qué pretendes hacer
Con un niño de piel.
Hijo de la luna.

De padre canela
Nació un niño
Blanco como el lomo
De un armiño,
Con los ojos grises
En vez de aceituna --
Niño albino de luna.
"¡Maldita su estampa!
Este hijo es de un payo
Y yo no me lo callo.

Gitano al creerse deshonrado,
Se fue a su mujer,
Cuchillo en mano.
"¿De quien es el hijo?
Me has engañado fijo."
Y de muerte la hirió.
Luego se hizo al monte
Con el niño en brazos
Y allí le abandono.

Y en las noches
Que haya luna llena
Será porque el niño
Esté de buenas.
Y si el niño llora
Menguará la luna
Para hacerle una cuna.
***
Son of the moon 

Foolish is he who doesn't understand.

A legend tells of a gipsy woman
Who pleaded with the moon until dawn.
Weeping, she begged for a gipsy man
To marry the following day.

"You'll have your man, tawny skin,"
Said the full moon from the sky.
"But in return I want the first child
That you have with him.
Because she who sacrifices her child
So that she is not alone,
Isn't likely to love him very much."

Moon, you want to be mother,
But you cannot find a love
Who makes you a woman.
Tell me, silver moon,
What you intend to do
With a child of flesh.
Son of the moon.

From a cinnamon-skinned father
A son was born,
White as the back of an ermine,
With grey eyes instead of olive --
Moon's albino child.
"Damn his appearance!
This is not a gipsy man's son
And I will not put up with that.

Believing to be dishonoured,
The gipsy went to his wife,
A knife in his hand.
"Whose son is this?
You've certainly fooled me!"
And he wounded her mortally.
Then he went to the woodlands
With the child in his arms
And left it behind there.

And the nights the moon is full
It is because the child
Is in a good mood.
And if the child cries,
The moon wanes
To make him a cradle.

----------


## Ani

ahh, me bere te degjoj sarah brightman ne mendje tani. thanks. versioni ne spanjisht kendon vete!

ani

----------


## Inconstant Moon

:) Sarah-n e kam te preferuaren....prej saj e mora dhe kengen.

----------


## Inconstant Moon

Una mujer me ha envenenado el alma,
otra mujer me ha envenenado el cuerpo;
ninguna de las dos vino a buscarme,
yo de ninguna de las dos me quejo.

Como el mundo es redondo, el mundo rueda.
Si mañana, rodando, este veneno
envenena a su vez, ¿por qué acusarme?
¿Puedo dar mas de lo que a mí me dieron?
********

Cuando entre la sombra oscura
perdida una voz murmura
turbando su triste calma,
si en el fondo de mi alma
la oigo dulce resonar,

dime: ¿es que el viento en sus giros
se queja, o que tus suspiros
me hablan de amor al pasar?

Cuando el sol en mi ventana
rojo brilla a la mañana
y mi amor tu sombra evoca,
si en mi boca de otra boca
sentir creo la impresión,

dime: ¿es que ciego deliro,
o que un beso en un suspiro
me envía tu corazón?

Y en el luminoso día
y en la alta noche sombría,
si en todo cuanto rodea
al alma que te desea
te creo sentir y ver,

dime: ¿es que toco y respiro
soñando, o que en un suspiro
me das tu aliento a beber?
*****

Dices que tienes corazón, y sólo
lo dices porque sientes sus latidos;
eso no es corazón..., es una máquina
que al compás que se mueve hace ruido
*****

Mi vida es un erial,
flor que toco se deshoja;
que en mi camino fatal
alguien va sembrando el mal
para que yo lo recoja.
*****

¡No me admiró tu olvido! Aunque de un día
me admiró tu cariño mucho más,
porque lo que hay en mí que vale algo,
eso..., ni lo pudistes sospechar.

----------

